# ACCA - starting at 30?



## BIK30 (22 May 2008)

I am seriously considering starting the ACCA course, the only thing is I am 30yr old female, do you think this is to late to start?

I will probably get some exemptions as I have a BA degree. I am currently (analyst) on an average salary/pension etc in the private sector, however I have no job satisfaction what so ever (backgroud is banking/compliance) , I do realise that I will have to take a salary drop(alot) going into a practice (any ideas what this would be?) and also how long it would take me to qualify on a part-time basis.

Appreciate the feedback!!


----------



## jasper24 (22 May 2008)

Hi i started the course over a year ago and i am 30 this year. I study part time/ Distance Learning ie go to classes for some subjects and not for distance learning ones. You can get some exemptions best this is to contact ACCa in Dublin. It is time consuming and you must dedicate time to study.


----------



## smiley25 (22 May 2008)

It's taken me 3 years part time doing them and I got 6 exemptions-hopefully finished in June!

I had done a BA in accountancy but the same course now only gets you 5 exemptions. I find its hard from April-June and then Oct-Dec.
Seems like I have no time during them months.. if you go to college part time it will usually be from end of Feb-end of April and then end of Aug-end of Sep.

Like Bik 30 I did some in college and some distance learning.


----------



## FredBloggs (22 May 2008)

BIK30 said:


> I am seriously considering starting the ACCA course, the only thing is I am 30yr old female, do you think this is to late to start


 

30 is not too late to start.  As long as you're prepared to put in the hard slog for a few years it'll be worth it in the end.

I know of people who changed carreers in or around 30 - some of who ended up going back to college with people 10 yrs yonger - and none of them regretted it.


----------



## jeny (22 May 2008)

I currently do ACCA that there is such a variance in age in the class. from 20- 50 honestly!

You could be qualified in 3 years! thats 33... long time left after that so go for it!


----------



## Kellypk (22 May 2008)

i suppose logically speaking, if you get your ACCA qualification at 35 (worst case scenario considering you are 30 already), then you can work as an an accountant for the next 25-30 years befor you retire.

However, one thing to consider is will you actually like working as an accountant ?
It's not everyones cup of tea.

You may be disillusioned with your current job, but will you be less disillusioned working as an accountant ?

Acountants often work to tight deadlines and potentially long hours, and could be stressful.

Of course its a perfect job for the right person, it horses for courses.


----------



## TheBlock (22 May 2008)

Kellypk said:


> i suppose logically speaking, if you get your ACCA qualification at 35 (worst case scenario considering you are 30 already), then you can work as an an accountant for the next 25-30 years befor you retire.
> 
> However, one thing to consider is will you actually like working as an accountant ?
> It's not everyones cup of tea.
> ...


 

No such thing as too old for further education. But as pointed out it's very time consuming if you have other commitments (such as Children). Why not study without leaving your current position it's only in the latter stages that you may need to put theory to the test. You don't nessecerally have to work in practice either a lot of good positions in banking for qualified accountants with experience of other aspects of business.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 May 2008)

I don't want to come across as being negative but I would share Kellypk's concerns about the possibility of becoming disillusioned with accountancy once you get used to it. You would also need to factor in the possibility that you may not pass all your accountancy exams at first attempt - in my experience most of the ACCA candidates who study at night and work by day end up in this category at some stage.


----------



## Kellypk (22 May 2008)

TheBlock said:


> No such thing as too old for further education.


 
I disagree, anyone over the age of 85 would be too old. Life expectancy at 85 is not so high.

To be fully ACCA qualified, you must do the 3 years practical experience, usually in a not so well paid job.


----------



## TheBlock (22 May 2008)

Kellypk said:


> I disagree, anyone over the age of 85 would be too old. Life expectancy at 85 is not so high.
> 
> To be fully ACCA qualified, you must do the 3 years practical experience, usually in a not so well paid job.


 
 I agree my advise was not meant to be taken literally.

But the OP is substantially younger than 85 and I'm sure as an accountant (Presumption) you noticed this...or is this an accountants (Presumption again) attempt at humour?

I suggest that she stay in her current employment while begining her studies and see if they can accomodate her wish for a career change internally that way possibly no pay cut and practical experience can be gained. If not there are plenty of places looking for P/Q people and the salaries can be pretty "average".


----------



## triplex (22 May 2008)

i have just started CPA  - am 34 this month..never too old!

have you actually looked at the training record required by ACCA or CPA? you may find that your current job actually does you give some of the experience required....also, you can count previous experience ...

best talk directly to the accoutancy bodies..

www.cpaireland.ie


----------



## BIK30 (22 May 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks!

Smiley25 I think thats great that its only taken you 3 yrs to qualify on a part time basis - well done.

I know its what I want to do, I am thinking ahead to when I am in my late 30's early 40's, I certainly to not want to be doing what I am doing now, I am thinking career long-term and I know I have to factor in when we start a family etc

1.What about salary starting off any ideas would it be possible to get 30-40k - or is it less? (location is west of Ireland) 
2.I think also my maturity would be an advantage to any practice that would offer me a position?


----------



## Kellypk (22 May 2008)

BIK30 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks!
> 
> Smiley25 I think thats great that its only taken you 3 yrs to qualify on a part time basis - well done.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you know the west of Ireland isn't the economic powerhouse of the republic. Galway is reasonably OK economically. But yeah, 30k - 40k should be possible. More if you are good.

I think with accountants, once you are qualified, it's a meritocracy (especially in the private sector). Your salary and progress depends on how good you are, how well you communicate, what professional respect you get from your work colleagues, and if you deliver the goods.

There is a huge gap between what accountants earn between the bottom of the ladder and the top of the ladder.

I know an ACCA accountant who works for a multinational  who is aged 40. Because he was good, ambitious, articulate, sucking up to the right people, clever etc, etc, he has risen to be the Financial director, and his salary is 400'000 sterling. He is obviously the exception to the rule.

But I know several accountants who earn 10 times less.

Your long term salary will depend on how ambitious and how good you are.


----------



## jeny (26 May 2008)

Not to sound negative but without experience in practice 30-40 k is an extremely optimistic starting wage.

It makes no difference where you are in studies without experience, your wage will be bad. I am more than half way through and was insulted at the offer of 18k 3 weeks ago¬ Bucause i have no experience in practice.

In industry job i was offered 42k.

There 2 completely different Ball Games unfortunately- and i have been told you can go from practice to industry, not not industry to practice so beware if you choose industry for the money you wont / will find it very difficult to go into practice.

I currently have little experience in a/c but after countless interviews have finally gotten a job in a practice! Which im extremely nervous about- as until i work there and experience the job first hand- how will i know if i want to do it or not!

I know the above is not bible, im just telling you I have been looking, and most practices like wither no quals or fully quals. So start looking now! 

I have been doing ACCA 2 years and have no Practical exp signed off so even when exams are done- i still need my 3 years prof experience. If i could go back, id have gotten an a/c job from day one.

P.s its hard with w child, but very manageable.

3mts on 3 mts off. Its tough. but can be done!

Its a long term carear here- and i see thats what you want but just beware of the financial sacrafice you may need to make. (i.e selling my beloved car  )
Im thinking of the end!!!


Jen


----------



## fusion (16 Jul 2008)

BIK30 said:


> I am seriously considering starting the ACCA course, the only thing is I am 30yr old female, do you think this is to late to start?
> 
> I will probably get some exemptions as I have a BA degree. I am currently (analyst) on an average salary/pension etc in the private sector, however I have no job satisfaction what so ever (backgroud is banking/compliance) , I do realise that I will have to take a salary drop(alot) going into a practice (any ideas what this would be?) and also how long it would take me to qualify on a part-time basis.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!!


 
I will be 30 this August. Only one month to go and I've started ACCA in February. I passed paper F2 doing home study but I just can't find the motivation to keep going. 

I used feel guilty seeing my friends studying at the Uni and now I just don't have that. ACCA is all about you, on your own, is all about self discipline, show how much you can do on your own. 

I find it very difficult to find the right reason to motivate me. I know there are loads, my son, another on the way, my wife, prosperity etc... don't know but this somehow does not seem to be enought for me. It sounds really selfish doesn't it? I love them but I'd do it for them, but I just need a boost, a helping hand! help!!!!


----------

